# How can I get my plants to grow more quickly?



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

My plants are growing really, really slowly. I've had some of them for almost a year with little progress. I'm trying to figure out how to make them grow faster. Also, I sometimes get leaves that disintegrate and leave brown lace, nothing else.

Here's what I have:
-10g
-Lights: F15 T8 18", 8-12 hours a day (I used to use a timer, but it quit on me several months ago)
-The current's pretty brisk due to the strong filter
-Temperature: 83ish
-Substrate: Seachem flourite sand
-Plants:
--Wisteria
---Crypts
---Amazon ferns
---Flame moss
---Java moss
---Java fern
---Windelov java fern
---Anubias
---Ozelot
---Two things I forgot the names of
-Ferts:
---Flourish Comprehensive
---Flourish Iron
---Flourish Excel
-CO2: Aside from Excel, I was using a DIY diffuser, but it wasn't making any real difference, so I cut back to just the Excel
-Stocking:
---1 dwarf puffer
---2 otocinclus cats (I prefer to keep them in groups of 3+, but two died and I have yet to replace them)
---Loads of snails - MTSs, currently some ramshorns for the puffer to eat
-I aim to change 50-70% of the water weekly, but I usually don't get to it that frequently. Bad, bad me, I know.

Is there anything else you'd need to know to help me? What can I change or improve? My understanding of which fertilizers/additives do what is still pretty basic.

The one thing I can already see being suggested is upgrading the lighting, but that's not possible for me right now, although I did carefully clean the glass below the lights today to get rid of old dry algae/hardwater buildup and let as much light as possible in, but it wasn't particularly bad before.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

For starters, most of those plants you listed are real slow growers even under supreme conditions. Your tank is set up as a somewhat low tech tank, which limits the plant growth even more. I have a lot of the same plants in my 75 gal tank with Solar T5 lights and pressurized CO2 and it still took me almost a year for the tank to fill in. Also, the ferts you use are mostly micros. Try adding some Nitrogen and Phosphorus, that may help give the plants an added boost. Start with small amounts (about 1/2 a normal dose) and gradually increase, you don't want an algae bloom.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Nitrogen? I guess I can increase the bioload with no worries! 

According to The Planted Tank Guide, I can add phosphorus with Fleet Enema. So... a laxative, for real? How would I dose it?

I would really like to get some fuller growth sooner - my puffer really deserves a better "jungle." I just ordered some water sprite - is this fast-growing? Any other suggestions on one or two things I could add?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, Wisteria and Water Sprite are CRAZY. God. I love that stuff, but I hate it at the same time. Which, is why I ended up getting rid of mine. Grew to fast and covered my whole tank. Had to trim it like every week! I love to see things grow and fast, but Wisteria and Water Sprite just drove me crazy with their craziness. I swore they grew like an inch a day!

I use the whole line of Seachem fertilizers for my 10g, minus the Excel and Trace. Just NPKFeComp. Root tabs too.

Just remember that the Nitrogen and other stuff from animal poop are assimilated slower than the inorganic stuff found in fertilizers. Something like that... there was huge discussion about this a while ago.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Assimilated... accessed by the plant? Hmm, I might just have to order a couple new ferts.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Be careful what you wish for... I did not like needing to trim my plants every week.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey LGP! :biggrin:

Yup, lighting is the first thing that controls plant growth rates, so if you really want to see more then that's really what you'll need to look at.

Or get some more stem plants.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, Laura!

I looked into a better lighting system... Whoooooooooooie, money! One day, one day. Stem plants it is. I really really want to fulfill my dream of having an absolute jungle for my dwarf puffer. If you can see the back of the tank, it's not enough...

I'm thinking, I could probably just add nitrogen with more frequent water changes - I have 1ppm ammonia in the tap water, which I treat with Prime to get ammonium, the main ingredient in Flourish Nitrogen.

How would I dose that laxative?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I imagine that the strong current has something to do with it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually, if you can find an incandescent hood/fixture and then replace the incandescent bulbs with screw-in flourescents in the 10-20 watt range (each) that would be a very cheap and effective light upgrade for your tank. Post a WTB ad in the S&S here on the forum and I bet you'll find someone with one for sale. I see them on a regular basis, anyways...


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

That's very helpful. Thanks! I will absolutely do that.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

So, I could do that with the hood I have now?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

You need an incandescent hood, right now you have a T8... unless I missed something.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay. What does an incandescent hood look like?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, pay attn to the black one. The white one is a undercabinet T8... cuz I'm cheap lol xD

Basically you need this http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp56701/si4295192/cl0/incandescentstriplightblack20


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Perfect. Thank you!!!

ETA: Aw, they edit out all caps? Phooey.


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

2 suggestions for an incandescent light fixture for you:

The Petco near me sells incandescent hoods for fish tanks. I looked online and didn't see one online, but may have missed it. This is a complete hood and lights setup.

I have an incandescent light fixture from an old 10 gal aquarium setup. This probably would be the right size for you. If you would like it, I would sell it to you just for the cost of shipping, but I am out of town for most of this week so it would be a little while before I could look into packing/shipping options.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

We don't have a Petco. I posted in the WTB about getting a fixture - no one answered, so thanks! I'm okay with waiting a little while. I'll PM you.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

when did you started planting? How long had the aquarium been setup? Out of curiosity, you mentioned that you have flourite as substrate is there any reason why you are dosing the ferts?

I believe you already know this by now, but the crypts seems to have tendencies to melt when water/soil condition changes. Kind of like transplant shock. but they will regrow. Try to reduce the volume of water change(maybe 20-30%) each time. 

Apart from that, as suggested, the lighting may be the other cause.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

It's been planted for a year, and set up for over two.

I didn't know that about crypts. Hmmm. The puffer requires large water changes, but I could try multiple small ones throughout the week.

I'm dosing ferts because I thought you needed those even with flourite... So, not really needed?


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

LilGreenPuffer said:


> It's been planted for a year, and set up for over two.
> 
> I didn't know that about crypts. Hmmm. The puffer requires large water changes, but I could try multiple small ones throughout the week.
> 
> I'm dosing ferts because I thought you needed those even with flourite... So, not really needed?


Personally, I am using the MTS. I am not sure ......... just curious about that. I think ferts will be beneficial regardless, if applied in moderation. I would start by fixing the lights and reduce the % volume of water change.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

MTS? The only MTSs I am familiar with are Multiple Tank Syndrome and Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

MTS = Mineralized Top Soil

Instructions are here

This is the process I'm looking into starting now and it's supposed to be a wonderful.

Being new at this I need all the help I can get :biggrin:


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

LilGreenPuffer said:


> MTS? The only MTSs I am familiar with are Multiple Tank Syndrome and Malaysian trumpet snails.


 
Sorry, I wasn't being specific on the acronym MTS. But the previous post clarified that. By, "moderation" I really mean not too excessive. You can estimate your ferts using chuck's calculator. That is what I am going by for my potasium dosing. In your case, I think you can just dose a little less than the instructions on the fert's label, maybe 60% (to account for volume of substrate and accumulation of ferts from previous dosing), look at reaction of plants and go from there. A little less is better than overdosing IMO.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I wonder if these bulbs under an incandescent fixture would help? Have you checked out Ebay? Sometimes they have great sales on PC light fixture. Just make certain you can find replacement bulbs before you buy. They sell cheap for some have loud fans, the bulbs are expensive and some have to replace the bulbs every 9mo. I have found cheap bulbs at Catalina.

Oh for ferts I find them cheaper at L N T. Shipping is $0 to $3. I get the Brightwell products multi (Potassium carbonate, Chlorine, Calcium sulfate) and nitrogen.

You should check out low tech tanks here.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

keithy said:


> Sorry, I wasn't being specific on the acronym MTS. But the previous post clarified that. By, "moderation" I really mean not too excessive. You can estimate your ferts using chuck's calculator. That is what I am going by for my potasium dosing. In your case, I think you can just dose a little less than the instructions on the fert's label, maybe 60% (to account for volume of substrate and accumulation of ferts from previous dosing), look at reaction of plants and go from there. A little less is better than overdosing IMO.


Okay, where can I find the calculator? I'm still pretty new - who's Chuck?



> Oh for ferts I find them cheaper at L N T. Shipping is $0 to $3. I get the Brightwell products multi (Potassium carbonate, Chlorine, Calcium sulfate) and nitrogen.


Linens N Things???


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

Chuck's calculator can be found in this thread. Chuck = Chuck Gadd.....


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Which thread?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't looked recently, but I heard that Chuck's online fert calculator is no more. :icon_frow:icon_frow


----------



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

I found it on the web archive and was able to download it here


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

I added two big bunches of water sprite today, and I also got non-lead plant weights and was able to root a TON of wisteria at last. Things are looking great. I'm even earning some money off of triops eggs sales, so now I can justify buying nitrogen and phosphates to keep things filling out!


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, I finally got around to doing it. Thanks for the help, guys! The difference is visible. I hope my plants take off soon.


----------

